# Deine Meinung zu meinem PC



## LordSpuele (22. Dezember 2020)

Hallo ich benötige eure Schwarmintelligents.
Was haltet ihr von dieser PC Zusammenstellung:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X
Grafikkarte: 10GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 
Ram: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Mainboard: MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk 
SSD: Crucial P1 SSD 1TB, M.2
SSD: 1000GB Crucial MX500 2.5
Netzteil:1000 Watt LC-Power LC1000 Modular 80+ Platinum
CPU-Kühler: NZXT KRAKEN X73 Komplett-Wasserkühlung 360mm RL-KRX73-01
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Spüle


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2020)

Was genau hast du denn vor? Für Spiele bringt Dir ein 5900X im Vergleich zu einem 5600X oder 5800X quasi nichts, das sind ab Full-HD vielleicht 5% mehr FPS, aber dann eben für eine hohen Aufpreis. Und je nach dem, wie der Preis ist, wäre es auch eh klüger, sich nur einen Ryzen 5 3600 zu holen und dann mal nachzurüsten. In Full-HD ist ein Ryzen 7 5800X zwar 20-30% schneller, aber bei 4K sind es keine 10% mehr - der 3600 kostet aber nur 180-190€.

Die RTX 3080 ist stark, aber bei der aktuellen Marktlage ist JEDE Grafikkarte viel zu teuer - was soll dich das Exemplar denn kosten? Kannst du eine Weile noch eine alte Karte behalten?

Das Netzeil ist weit übertrieben. Da reich ein gutes Modell mit 600W dicke aus, und falls du unsicher bist, dann halt 700-750W. Aber 1000W sind Unfug.

Die Wasserkühlung ist auch übertrieben. Selbst falls du stark übertakten willst, reicht ein Luftkühler für 50-60€ aus, oder ein 240er-Wasserkühler für 100-120€ maximal. Angesichts des gewählten Boards wirst du aber sicher nicht vorhaben, extrem zu übertakten. 

Gehäuse: ebenfalls extrem teuer, und auch viel zu groß. Für Gaminghardware und einen leisen Betrieb reicht ein Gehäuse für Mainboards bis ATX mit völlig aus, und sind Modelle ab etwa 60 Euro schon sehr gut.


Der Rest, also RAM, Mainboard und Laufwerke, sind okay. Die P1 ist nicht besonders schnell für eine M.2-SSD, aber schnell genug - beim Laden von Games usw. kommt es sowieso nicht so sehr auf die MB/s an.


----------



## LordSpuele (22. Dezember 2020)

Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich will mit dem PC Videos schneiden,  Bilder bearbeiten und primär für Spiele nutzen. 
Die Grafikkarte würde mich 1059€ kosten. 
Bis jetzt arbeite ich auf einen MacBook und spiele auf einer PS4 der PC also für mich komplettes Neuland


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2020)

LordSpuele schrieb:


> Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Ich will mit dem PC Videos schneiden,  Bilder bearbeiten und primär für Spiele nutzen.
> Die Grafikkarte würde mich 1059€ kosten.
> Bis jetzt arbeite ich auf einen MacBook und spiele auf einer PS4 der PC also für mich komplettes Neuland



Also, für Videoediting könnten "mehr Kerne" durchaus gut sein, aber ob der 5900X dann im Vergleich zum 5800X wirklich was bringt, das den Aufpreis wert ist? In sehr auf Multicore angelegten Anwendungen kann der durchaus 20, 30 oder auch 40% schneller sein, wobei es dann wiederum nicht selten um so was geht wie "5 Sekunden Rechenzeit statt 8 Sekunden" usw.  

Bei der Grafikkarte ist es so, dass Grafikkarten aktuell massiv viel teurer geworden sind, da sie Mangelware sind - und zwar in allen Leistungsklassen. Die 3080 müsste an sich 700-800€ kosten, Karten, die vor 1-2 Monaten noch 200€ kosteten, sind fast gar nicht zu haben und wenn doch, dann für 280€ und mehr. Wenn du aber nicht warten willst, geht es natürlich nicht anders.

Die Punkte Gehäuse, Kühlung und Netzteil bleiben natürlich so oder so gleich.


----------



## LordSpuele (22. Dezember 2020)

Die Punkte Prozessor,  Gehäuse, Kühlung und das Netzteil werde ich noch anpassen.
Werend dessen kann ich auch noch überlegen ob ich noch warte bis sich die Grafikkarten Preise wieder gelegt haben.
Nochmal danke für die Tips.


----------

